# metricide



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

metricide
whats ones our good and bad and links to good ones please
and were to buy it locally in Vancouver


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Metricide 14 is what we use in the hobby. Like the osmocote post its also the brand name 

Glutaraldehyde is what's in it, and what you can get different brand names for (cidex, flourish excel). Stick with metricide 14 and you'll have an easier time figuring out what you need to do with it. Excel is made for the hobby, its formula is a different, but close enough people equate them unless you are a chemist. Cidex is stronger than metricide 14, and metricide 14 is stronger than excel. Keep in mind that cidex and metricide 14 are medical products, meant to disinfect, care must be taken with its use, so don't try to get the most concentrated form of Glutaraldehyde you can get. Just stick with excel or metricide 14

another post covers where you can buy it


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Darn Neven!!! As usual, once it comes to any form of CO2... you definitely have great understanding to it!

Anyways, agreed with Neven, care must be taken for, it's not the more the better, just make sure you're dosing correctly, and you can treat Metricide 14 like bleach... if you dun sniff and touch bleach, u dun neither with metricide 14 =)


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.abaquaria.com/bcaquaria/forum/showthread.php?p=25253 There's athread on this with some places


----------

